# Megatron, Sheffield, Apr14



## The Wombat (Apr 20, 2014)

*Group explore with; The Kwan, Georgie, Telf, Lenston & JuJu. Great to meet you all. 

I was told that waders were essential for this place, so I had a frantic drive round 4 shops till I eventually found some. Although some sections were dry, they were definitely needed. The terrain was often slow going, but negotiable. As a previous report has mentioned, you can see that different sections have been built at different times, and it quickly changes from concrete to elegant Victorian arches. Towards the end of the explore we even found a family of ducklings too. Thanks to Mr Lenston for driving us around. We would have looked a right bunch of wallys walking round downtown Sheffield in waders. 

This place was awesome - Thanks for having us along*

_The city of Sheffield derives its name from the Sheaf; the river which was culverted beneath the city's streets in the 1860's. _






































































Hope you enjoyed reading


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 20, 2014)

Totally worth whatever you had to wade through to get there, awesome pics! 
Top stuff dude, cheers for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 20, 2014)

I thought the brickwork in the first shot looked older than the 1860,s superb images thanks for sharing.


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 20, 2014)

Excellent!! Nice report!


----------



## krela (Apr 23, 2014)

Love those arches. You got some good shots, thanks for posting.


----------



## Kezz44 (Apr 23, 2014)

This looks very enjoyable! Would love to explore that one day! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Apr 23, 2014)

Interesting stuff. Excellent shots, thanks for taking the time : )


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Apr 24, 2014)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Nighttemptress (Apr 24, 2014)

wicked explroration!!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 24, 2014)

Love this. I am yet to do draining. I will. Thanks for the pics. Awesome


----------



## The Wombat (May 6, 2014)

Many thanks for all the comments everyone, much appreciated


----------

